# All about Natural MSF's



## Sanne (Jun 23, 2006)

I have NO idea what to expect for them...

from what I've read they are non shimmery and the colors are named just like blot powder....







 what are your ideas on how they could be used????


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2006)

if they're the ones that just look like pressed powders (which is what they looked like to me) I'm really at a loss :/


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 23, 2006)

the way they sound, to me, it seems like a bronzer a plain ol' baked bronzer


----------



## Sanne (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Parishoon* 
_the way they sound, to me, it seems like a bronzer a plain ol' baked bronzer_

 
I'd be so disappointed if that would be true!! but then again, I'd love it when I see it


----------



## enka (Jun 23, 2006)

But there were some roumors that they a MACs attempt to mineral foundation aka Bare Essentials, right ?

I would love to get a mineral foundation by MAC....


----------



## katie_070405 (Jun 23, 2006)

What's the difference between it and powder if it doesn't have a sheen to it?


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Parishoon* 
_the way they sound, to me, it seems like a bronzer a plain ol' baked bronzer_

 
that's what i think too.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2006)

but isn't the point of the traditional MSF to be a highlighter or a face brightener?
How.......can it brighten when it's...matte?


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 23, 2006)

I think they will give to skin a dewy look but without shimmers, skin can look dewy without shimmers, because they're baked! They could be used all over the face and ody and give that look that we all love to see on models in a summer magazine photoshoot!! just my opinion!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 23, 2006)

that would be like UD baked bronzer then, same concept. Hardly original.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2006)

I really think we'll have to see them IRL to get an appreciation for them. 
It's an entirely different product from what we have come to know as an MSF, so I don't know really why they're calling it the same thing, but okay...Perhaps we'll all be pleasantly shocked with them?
OR...
maybe it's the MSF minus the glitterbomb some of them seem to have (I'm looking at Naked You here) (hey, that was almost funny) so the softness will be there without the disco effect?


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 23, 2006)

I envision these as kind of something kind of like the effect of wearing BE's mineral foundations + Mineral Veil in that they seem kind of like a powder foundation that will give you a dew-y effect for the summer.  I'm actually pretty intruiged if that's what they end up being like, because in the heat lately I've just been wearing Blot Powder and would like something a bit more (I'd wear my BE stuff, but it hates me and makes my pores look so big that they each need their own zip code) without the heavy feeling of a liquid foundation.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 23, 2006)

i'm really curious about them really...


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 23, 2006)

They could potentially be really good..like a face enhancing product without the obviousness of the coloured MSFs. Like a 'glow' without shimmer..

If they're great in the way i'm imagining they might be and they're LE then i shall be mad...!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, they can't be bronzers.  Look at how light those first two are.  I think they're more like a light foundation.  And from what I gathered from the descriptions they give a matte finish.


----------



## litlaur (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_but isn't the point of the traditional MSF to be a highlighter or a face brightener?
How.......can it brighten when it's...matte?_

 
If it's a couple of shades lighter than your skintone, it will highlight. It might need a little more blending, though. Benefit's High Brow is a matte eyebrow highlight.

On that note, maybe these could be used for contouring the face? I'm not really sure what to expect.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_If it's a couple of shades lighter than your skintone, it will highlight. It might need a little more blending, though. Benefit's High Brow is a matte eyebrow highlight.

On that note, maybe these could be used for contouring the face? I'm not really sure what to expect._

 
Hmmmm true.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 23, 2006)

I think this is MAC shot at putting out a "mineralised" pressed foundation powder. I'm definately going to check these out in person.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's a link with pics of the skinfinishes and mineralized eyeshadow duos. Hope that helps clear up the confusion.

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/inde...howtopic=37639


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Here's a link with pics of the skinfinishes and mineralized eyeshadow duos. Hope that helps clear up the confusion.

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/inde...howtopic=37639_

 
That's the A Muse collection.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 23, 2006)

I know that's the A Muse collection. But, seems like some people here were confused and thinking that these newer MSF were the to replace the older MSF's. Just thought that I would shed some clarification on the subject for those that were confused.


----------



## ben (Jun 23, 2006)

Die Mineralize Skinfinish sind wieder da! Diesmal allerdings ohne Glanz und Glitzer sondern mit einem natürlich-matten Finish. Die mikrofeinen, seidigen mineralisierten Puder gibt es in fünf luxuriösen Goldtönen - allerdings nur so lange der Vorrat reicht. Behutsam 24 Stunden auf kleinen, runden Terrakottaziegeln im Ofen gebacken, verspricht Mineralize Skinfinish einen saften, makellosen Auftrag und einen umwerfend natürlich strahlenden Teint. Für Avant Gold wurden drei neue MAC Brushes entworfen, die eine ideale Applikation ermöglichen. 

and in english......

Again there the Mineralize skin finish is! This time however without gloss and Glitzer separate with a natural-matte finish. There are the micro-fine, seidigen mineralized propellants in five luxurioesen gold tones - however only so for a long time the supply is enough. Baked, Mineralize ski finish a saften, immaculate order and upsetting a naturally radiating Teint promises carefully 24 hours on small, round Terrakottaziegeln in the furnace. For Avant gold were sketched three new MAC Brushes, which make an ideal application possible.

By the sounds of it, they're LE....sorry Sushi_Flower!


----------



## metalkitty (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, these look really pretty to me! I think they'll give glow rather than a shimmer or dewiness.... Still I can't wait for them to come out with more traditional skinfinishes in brighter shades!


----------



## littlemissmagic (Jun 24, 2006)

i don't care if the idea is not original, personally i'm really intrigued because i'm a sucker for all things "natural-skin-enhancing" etc..


----------



## SMMY (Jun 24, 2006)

I am a little disappointed. I would rather have had new mineralized skinfinishes. There are so many mineral foundations out there now  already, but only one company makes mineralized skinfinishes. Unless the finishes are something completely unique/stellar, I'm skipping the foundations.


----------



## lianna (Jun 24, 2006)

I think they're more for contouring and highlighting, rather than just plain old foundation or they would have the NC/NW labelling. So yeah, it does sound a bit like a powder from they way they're labelled.


----------



## chris (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_I am a little disappointed. I would rather have had new mineralized skinfinishes. There are so many mineral foundations out there now  already, but only one company makes mineralized skinfinishes. Unless the finishes are something completely unique/stellar, I'm skipping the foundations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Yeah, I wish they were new MSFs as well. I'm still going to check out these shimmer-free MSFs though. ​


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 24, 2006)

Here are some more words translated from the page at beauty.de.  Again, using a free translation website so there is some awkardness.  

With the references to "contouring" I think MAC expects people to use multiples of these to add color.  So you could use one that is your normal skintone, then add another for some bronze or contour effect.  Just my take on it, tho.  They seem to be claiming some benefit for the skin as well, see the references to vitamins and jojoba oil...

"MAC presents a new prescription for Mineralize Skinfinish in form of an extraordinarily luxurious-easy, talcum of being based and oven cheek of powder.  It can both on face and on the body applied become and appears in five different shadings, that fit to all skin tone.  The Innovative dispensing sets on hautbetonende minerals, that promote moreover the cell activity of the skin.  Imbedded into a Mica- and silk fine talcum basis, Mineralize Skinfinish provides for subtle contours and refined emphasis.  Derivatives of the vitamins A and E protect against damaging environment influences, Jojobaöl calms and maintains the skin."


----------



## mjalomo (Jun 24, 2006)

I am hoping they will be foundations.  Mineral foundations are very adaptable to skin tone, so most don't specify if they are warm or cool.
I plan on getting a couple either way.  They look subtle enough to wear to work.  I don't own any MSF's yet because I thought they would be too much for everyday wear.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patentg33k* 
_Here are some more words translated from the page at beauty.de. Again, using a free translation website so there is some awkardness. 

With the references to "contouring" I think MAC expects people to use multiples of these to add color. So you could use one that is your normal skintone, then add another for some bronze or contour effect. Just my take on it, tho. They seem to be claiming some benefit for the skin as well, see the references to vitamins and jojoba oil...

"MAC presents a new prescription for Mineralize Skinfinish in form of an extraordinarily luxurious-easy, talcum of being based and oven cheek of powder. It can both on face and on the body applied become and appears in five different shadings, that fit to all skin tone. The Innovative dispensing sets on hautbetonende minerals, that promote moreover the cell activity of the skin. Imbedded into a Mica- and silk fine talcum basis, Mineralize Skinfinish provides for subtle contours and refined emphasis. Derivatives of the vitamins A and E protect against damaging environment influences, Jojobaöl calms and maintains the skin."_

 
I hear the word mica, so I think these babies aren't matte, but they are probably like a 'satin' e/s.... now I wanna know if they're satin-allmost-matte or satin-allmost-frost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the promisses made in the text above!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_but isn't the point of the traditional MSF to be a highlighter or a face brightener?
How.......can it brighten when it's...matte?_

 
My thoughts exactly. :/


----------



## lara (Jun 24, 2006)

I couldn't say what they're meant to be used for, but I'm looking at them and thinking that I'd use them over the top of body make-up to give a satin look to shoulders and decollatage, especially on older women who don't want sheen or glitter. It all depends on how refined the mica is. If they're frosty, then I'll skip them entirely.

If they look nice in person and I could see myself using them, I'd buy the ones on the left for my kit.


----------



## vicuna1 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm curious to see how they differ (assuming they do indeed differ) from the non-shimmer Beauty Powders like the ones in the Catherine-Icon collection. I'm crazy for Beauty Powders, and wouldn't mind one in a more translucent shade. Not that the others weren't translucent, but I can't seem to come up with the words I want. An actual skin colored Beauty Powder, I guess.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I envision these as kind of something kind of like the effect of wearing BE's mineral foundations + Mineral Veil in that they seem kind of like a powder foundation that will give you a dew-y effect for the summer.  I'm actually pretty intruiged if that's what they end up being like, because in the heat lately_

 
 yeah like a buffed up skin "perfector"
 mineral veil is that for me. like a pore eraser after all my makeup is done.
these don't seem anything like the beauty powders either,perhaps those will be for people inclined twd shimmer?
 I almost always have to see irl before I can say


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 24, 2006)

i think they're like blot powder in form of MSF.


----------



## Eilinoir (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 
_...For Avant gold were sketched three new MAC Brushes, which make an ideal application possible._

 
What's this about 3 new brushes?


----------



## ben (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eilinoir* 
_What's this about 3 new brushes?_

 
i think that the brushes are repromos


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_I think they will give to skin a dewy look but without shimmers, skin can look dewy without shimmers, because they're baked! They could be used all over the face and ody and give that look that we all love to see on models in a summer magazine photoshoot!! just my opinion!_

 
I would love it if this is the case =)


----------



## maxcat (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm hoping they're like the beauty powder with sundressing. Which I could eat is so good.
I don't really like the MSFs all that much b/c they're SO glittery... They're a little too NSFW for me... and I'm finding that MAC sometimes forgets their clientele ain't all twentysomething... it would be nice to have something for the edging 40 demographic.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_I'm hoping they're like the beauty powder with sundressing. Which I could eat is so good.
I don't really like the MSFs all that much b/c they're SO glittery... They're a little too NSFW for me... and I'm finding that MAC sometimes forgets their clientele ain't all twentysomething... it would be nice to have something for the edging 40 demographic._

 
I have to agree here.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_I'm hoping they're like the beauty powder with sundressing. Which I could eat is so good.
I don't really like the MSFs all that much b/c they're SO glittery... They're a little too NSFW for me... and I'm finding that MAC sometimes forgets their clientele ain't all twentysomething... it would be nice to have something for the edging 40 demographic._

 
 I was just thinking that. i am 32 and my skin can look like a 1970's truckstop waitress if i am not careful with the shimmer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . But young,tighter skin looks so awesome with it!
 i am psyced for these. chunky glitter doesn't suit me,bag that I am


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 25, 2006)

i'm 33 and the MSFs look awesome on me...It depends on the skin, not age.
Other than Naked You none of the MSFs have chunky glitter IMO.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_ my skin can look like a 1970's truckstop waitress if i am not careful with the shimmer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, that made my day!! Permission to borrow? B/c that hit the nail right on the head and described it to a T!!
Can't... stop... giggling...


----------



## maxcat (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_i'm 33 and the MSFs look awesome on me...It depends on the skin, not age.
Other than Naked You none of the MSFs have chunky glitter IMO._

 
The Lingerie ones both did, and all of them have been just insanely shiny chunk glitter or not...
I guess it's just a case of what you're comfortable with - and it's great you love the msf's and get lots of use out of them... I've got to respectfully disagree about the skin - mine is in really superb shape... it's just that I'm not comfortable with the look when I'm not on counter and in "the real world". 
And I understand my client's frustration.  EVERYTHING of late save for deneuve and parts of sundressing has been shiny/glittery/pink/aqua/ - and tough to pull off in their lives and work situations. These women love MAC and love makeup - and they legitimately feel they're being forgotten even though they're our best client base.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

Maxcat, I have to agree with you, even though I'm 27, and not technically a part of that particular client base (yet!!!!) I can appreciate that point of view because I don't necessarily want to always look like a glitter bomb went off on my face either!


----------



## libra14 (Jun 25, 2006)

I am 32 and I use Porcelain Pink every single day on my cheeks. It brightens my skin. However, my New Vegas, Shimpagne,  and Petticoat are way too shiny for me. I've only tried each one time though so who knows. I am not a truck stop (LOL) waitress but I feel like I look like one when I wear too much shimmer. These new MSF's sound good to me.


----------



## SMMY (Jun 25, 2006)

49 and I still use Msfs. I'm lucky enough to have inherited decent skin for my age-not a lot of wrinkles and not a lot of huge pores-thanks Mom. I think for me the key is using a light, light touch. I just want a tiny accent, so skunk blush application is mandatory. I usually use it over a matte blush or in the case of metal rock, even as an eye shadow. If I apply too much, I dust off the excess. I don't think age means that you can’t use a certain product anymore, just not as much of it as you would when you were in your twenties. So I go for accents instead of full on application of msfs. I have a professional position and though I love color, I don't want my makeup entering the room before I do, so I usually use a really light hand with all of my makeup. And blend like there is no tomorrow with eye products. The positives are that it keeps me from looking like a 1970's truckstop waitress** and my msfs will last me until the next Ice Age.

Copyright  pugmommy7, 2006


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

ha, that's true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've found that the MSFs CAN offer a really sheer coverage that still gives the effect, and doesn't look overdone, one just has to be careful in the application.

And, in the case of Naked You, I've found that it's pretty easy to just buff a lot of the sparkles out and still have a really pretty look.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_so skunk blush application is mandatory._

 
that's the only brush i ever use with MSFs and it works wonders.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *libra14* 
_ However, my New Vegas, Shimpagne,  and Petticoat are way too shiny for me._

 
 really? Petticoat is my HG blush, IMO it looks amazing. Mine has very, very small amout of glitter in it. 
Shimpagne on the other hand makes me look oily.


----------



## lara (Jun 25, 2006)

Probably everyone knows this, but if the MSFs are too spangly for your face, switch over to using them as décolletage and shoulder powders instead. Most people can carry off a little extra sparkle below the neck if they want to, regardless of age. Petticoat is too glittery for me to wear on the face, but it's absolutely gorgeous used to contour and highlight the girls


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 25, 2006)

now i'm wondering if i lucked out with my Petticoat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But i checked my back-ups and they all mostly have raspberry veining, not gold.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 25, 2006)

Thats lame. ( enough said)


----------



## moquin (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm not sure and it's totally a guest, but if there's a buff brush going out with those MSFs it may sounds like they're foundations, no?


sorry for my english... usually speaks French


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jul 16, 2006)

does anybody know if these MSFs are LE or permanent? I would really like to try them out but not if they are LE in case I fall in love with them.


----------



## Sanne (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 
_does anybody know if these MSFs are LE or permanent? I would really like to try them out but not if they are LE in case I fall in love with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I believe these are LE


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 16, 2006)

I wonder if the plain-looking MSF will sell out quick. What do you ladies think? If so, I would have to grab it on the day it comes out too instead of waiting awhile to get them. It's just I know I'll be on a budget after A Muse collection


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 16, 2006)

Throw enough titanium dioxide and mica into a powder and it will appear as a highlighter when applied to the face, even if it looks matte in the container.


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 25, 2006)

*Playing with Avant Gold MSFs*

So, here's what I've discovered so far. 

THESE ARE GREAT!!!!!!!!!

I've used them as "foundation" so far and I just love love love them! I didn't really understand the whole mineral makeup thing, but now I think I get it. I'm N9/NW 45 and bought this in Deep Dark last week and have worn them every day. They give my skin this wonderful golden beautifulness. And then add on a little shooting star on my cheeks to highlight. I was blown away. They really minimize imperfections. Wow, I'm in love. I've been using the 187 to apply, but my MA used the 150 I think. So it sounds like any brush will work. I am excited to use it with the 182.

Downsides: 
I tried it over Studio Fix Fluid, and it just didn't look that great. I might try it with stick foundation or maybe face and body, but I'm not optimistic. I also worry about how this will look when I have a dry skin day or a super oily day. And I'm affraid to carry it arround with me and accidently break it, so no touchups thru the day...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do other folks think so far? It sounds like some people are using them as bronzers or highlighters; how's that going? How do they compare to the other mineralize makeup out there?


----------



## mymla (Jul 25, 2006)

Oooh I can't wait to try them out! I just hope we'll get them in Sweden.


----------



## electrostars (Jul 25, 2006)

Have you tried it w/o foundation? I'm curious as to how it turns out on its own. XD


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 25, 2006)

I've mostly tried it without foundation, except that one time with SFF. So, all of my positive comments are from wearing it without foundation. HTH!


----------



## electrostars (Jul 25, 2006)

oo thanks!
I was hoping it'd work well as a foundation! ;D
Just because I ran out of my MAC Select SPF 15 and I'm too cheap to buy a new one.. LOL.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 25, 2006)

ok, i am happy to hear this but sad about the SFF part
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you are feeling dry, I would suggest a good scrub/moisturizer first. I do that with BE. it helps a TON.

I would use blotting powder for touch ups with mineral makeup anyway. compact or film.
I think it comes out thurs here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for the update


----------



## bozica (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_I've mostly tried it without foundation, except that one time with SFF. So, all of my positive comments are from wearing it without foundation. HTH!_

 

Do you just apply this all over your face with the 187 after moisturizer?


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_If you are feeling dry, I would suggest a good scrub/moisturizer first. I do that with BE. it helps a TON.
)_

 
Ya know, my skin is really sensitive and does funny things, so my dermatologist and I have worked out a proactive (not the brand/product), regular skin care regime rather than a reactive one. I exfoliate once a week, use a gentle gel soap-free cleanser twice daily, use light moisturizer with SPF during the day and a more enriching moisturizer during the night. And an occassional facial. It keeps most issues under control, but I travel a lot and my skin reacts very strangely to climate changes. I've discovered its better to have a dry or oily day and let my skin acclimate itself than to stress my skin out with extra products. But thanks anyway for the tip.


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bozica* 
_Do you just apply this all over your face with the 187 after moisturizer?_

 
Yep, moisturizer, perhaps a little concealer where needed, then the MSF... 

Side note: Why didn't they give these things a different name? They're called Mineralize Skinfinish Natural on the website, but thats not very catchy... "MSF Natural"... bleh.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_Ya know, my skin is really sensitive and does funny things, so my dermatologist and I have worked out a proactive (not the brand/product), regular skin care regime rather than a reactive one. I exfoliate once a week, use a gentle gel soap-free cleanser twice daily, use light moisturizer with SPF during the day and a more enriching moisturizer during the night. And an occassional facial. It keeps most issues under control, but I travel a lot and my skin reacts very strangely to climate changes. I've discovered its better to have a dry or oily day and let my skin acclimate itself than to stress my skin out with extra products. But thanks anyway for the tip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Talking about skin reacting strangely to climate changes- I have a friend from Tanzania who is over in the US right now and when she comes here- she gets REALLY dark and when she is living at home she is so light that it is hard to recognize her.  

She goes outside more at home, so it is not a matter of sun exposure.  She said it is just the climate change does this to her skin.

I have never seen that before!   I mean she would wear about an NW25-30ish there and NW45 or so here!  

Anyway, your post made me think of that.


----------



## ll*sugar (Jul 25, 2006)

i'm so excited! so this can work as foundation too? does it look powdery/chalky at all? or does it blend very well with your skin?


----------



## ette (Jul 25, 2006)

I've noticed the shades run light. I am C25 and took a medium...I thought I would take a light. But the look is so beautiful!! Glowy and smooth and perfect for days when your skin looks good and you just want some light coverage!


----------



## toby1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_So, here's what I've discovered so far. 

THESE ARE GREAT!!!!!!!!!

I've used them as "foundation" so far and I just love love love them! I didn't really understand the whole mineral makeup thing, but now I think I get it. I'm N9/NW 45 and bought this in Deep Dark last week and have worn them every day. They give my skin this wonderful golden beautifulness. And then add on a little shooting star on my cheeks to highlight. I was blown away. They really minimize imperfections. Wow, I'm in love. I've been using the 187 to apply, but my MA used the 150 I think. So it sounds like any brush will work. I am excited to use it with the 182.

Downsides: 
I tried it over Studio Fix Fluid, and it just didn't look that great. I might try it with stick foundation or maybe face and body, but I'm not optimistic. I also worry about how this will look when I have a dry skin day or a super oily day. And I'm affraid to carry it arround with me and accidently break it, so no touchups thru the day...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do other folks think so far? It sounds like some people are using them as bronzers or highlighters; how's that going? How do they compare to the other mineralize makeup out there?_

 
A special thank you from me...I'm also NW 45 and I hardly ever see another poster who wears that shade so now I know how this product will work for me


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 26, 2006)

ah after this glowing review I may have to try some when I look at the new eyeshadows on the third.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 
_A special thank you from me...I'm also NW 45 and I hardly ever see another poster who wears that shade so now I know how this product will work for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! I try to keep a mental list of posters who have the same complexion..which you're now on. lol


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone saw Deep and Deep Dark? I would like to use them as a bronzing powder, but it should not be caramel or peachy. Anything olive toned or just golden?


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_So, here's what I've discovered so far. 

THESE ARE GREAT!!!!!!!!!

I've used them as "foundation" so far and I just love love love them! I didn't really understand the whole mineral makeup thing, but now I think I get it. I'm N9/NW 45 and bought this in Deep Dark last week and have worn them every day. They give my skin this wonderful golden beautifulness. And then add on a little shooting star on my cheeks to highlight. I was blown away. They really minimize imperfections. Wow, I'm in love. I've been using the 187 to apply, but my MA used the 150 I think. So it sounds like any brush will work. I am excited to use it with the 182.

What do other folks think so far? It sounds like some people are using them as bronzers or highlighters; how's that going? How do they compare to the other mineralize makeup out there?_

 
My "everyday" foundation is Bare Escentuals in 1.0 or 3.0 (depending upon the season)...

From your description & what I've seen on the website, it appears that the MSF Naturals are similar to what I'd get if I pressed my BE foundation...WOOHOO!

I purchased Shimpagne MSF last week and it buffs on just like my BE...but there's a bit too much "golden glow" for my taste, so I will probably exchange it for the MSF Natural in Light.

I plan on buying a darker MSF Natural for shading/contouring, too!

The BEST tip that I can give is this:


Start with a clean face (of course!).]

Moisturize.

Allow 5-10 minutes for your skin to absorb the moisturizer.

While waiting for the moisturizer to absorb you can either (a) Do your eyes or hair or (b) Eat breakfast & surf Specktra (this is what I do...LOL!). 

Use the 187 or 182 brush (For you BE ladies, the 182 appears to be the same type of brush as the Kabuki) to apply the MSF Natural.  I'm going to compare the MAC brush to the Kabuki and report back on Thursday....

When applying, DON'T use a mirror...go strictly by touch and start with a little bit...aka go over your entire face/neckline one time. 

If you didn't do your eyes/hair/breakfast/internet in step 4, do it now for a few minutes.  The mineralize finish of the MSF will "meld" with your skin due to body heat.  This usually only takes a few minutes, depending upon how well-exfoliated your skin is on a daily basis.  (This is when I do my eyes.)

When finished with the eyes, I assess the "finish" of the foundation and if it's needing another application I add it using MUCH less than the original application.  Usually I don't need to apply additional foundation and the look is flawless and lasts all day.

My BE foundation holds up well, even in high humidity, so I'm hoping that the MSF Naturals will bring the same results!


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ll*sugar* 
_i'm so excited! so this can work as foundation too? does it look powdery/chalky at all? or does it blend very well with your skin?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Anyone saw Deep and Deep Dark? I would like to use them as a bronzing powder, but it should not be caramel or peachy. Anything olive toned or just golden?_

 
It didn't look chalky on me, it was just golden. Actually it makes my skin look a little darker but totally evens it out. I have Deep Dark now, but I'm going to try Dark on Thursday at my normal counter (they didn't have it out last week) just to see. It actually might be better for fall/winter. 

This is a little strange, but... Last night I was a bit bored so I decided to try all of my new MSFs on my boyfriend. He was very much against the idea, but eventually he let me put them on his belly. My boyfriend is a big white guy (beer belly) whose got that pale freckle thing going. So his tummy is very pale with pink undertones. 

ANYWAY, the point is that I discovered that Shooting Star and MSF Natural Deep Dark do not look that great on that sort of coloring (but PP and Shimpagine look great!). So, I would be very careful and practice a lot if using the Dark or Deep Dark as a bronzer. PrettyKitty, I would say it looked sort of caramel color on his stomach.


----------



## MissMisah (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_It didn't look chalky on me, it was just golden. Actually it makes my skin look a little darker but totally evens it out. I have Deep Dark now, but I'm going to try Dark on Thursday at my normal counter (they didn't have it out last week) just to see. It actually might be better for fall/winter. 

This is a little strange, but... Last night I was a bit bored so I decided to try all of my new MSFs on my boyfriend. He was very much against the idea, but eventually he let me put them on his belly. My boyfriend is a big white guy (beer belly) whose got that pale freckle thing going. So his tummy is very pale with pink undertones. 

ANYWAY, the point is that I discovered that Shooting Star and MSF Natural Deep Dark do not look that great on that sort of coloring (but PP and Shimpagine look great!). So, I would be very careful and practice a lot if using the Dark or Deep Dark as a bronzer. PrettyKitty, I would say it looked sort of caramel color on his stomach._

 


I bought all three of the A Muse MSFs (partly cuz i couldnt make up my mind at the time) but I cant make up my mind about Shooting Star & Porcelain Pink!  

I'm a NC40 in SFF ... and I feel like Shooting Star looks kinda weird on me. and PP doesnt even show up that much! 

Does anyone else with the same coloring have the same problem -- or is more successful?? 

Im debating whether or not I should just return these for the Avant Gold MSFs.

...and wait...so u CAN use the MSFs as a bronzer/effect?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks so much Onafyre!


----------



## x music is love (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMisah* 
_I bought all three of the A Muse MSFs (partly cuz i couldnt make up my mind at the time) but I cant make up my mind about Shooting Star & Porcelain Pink!  

I'm a NC40 in SFF ... and I feel like Shooting Star looks kinda weird on me. and PP doesnt even show up that much! 

Does anyone else with the same coloring have the same problem -- or is more successful?? 

Im debating whether or not I should just return these for the Avant Gold MSFs.

...and wait...so u CAN use the MSFs as a bronzer/effect?_

 

If you have the Interview/Purple-X duo from amuse, you chould try using a little bit of interview on top of porcelain pink and it'll look really cute, im an nc42 btw.

Also, the Avant Gold MSF's are amaaaaazing


----------



## Robbia (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 
_A special thank you from me...I'm also NW 45 and I hardly ever see another poster who wears that shade so now I know how this product will work for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_Downsides: 
I tried it over Studio Fix Fluid, and it just didn't look that great. I might try it with stick foundation or maybe face and body, but I'm not optimistic. I also worry about how this will look when I have a dry skin day or a super oily day. And I'm affraid to carry it arround with me and accidently break it, so no touchups thru the day...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Not that I wish them on you, but any super oily days in the last while?  I'd really like to know, as my nose gets so slick.  Have you ever tried it in combination with blot loose or blot pressed on an oily day?  Then again, I wonder if it's worth it if I have to use blot powder anyway... unless it gives incredible finish and sucks up oil like no tomorrow... I don't want to use so many products for just one problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so I'm hoping the Avant msf's might solve a bit of that!

Also, any NC35-ers try it out yet?  What shade worked?  Thx!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 27, 2006)

*Natural MSFs and corresponding complexions*

For all of you that have gotten the new Avant Gold natural MSFs can you tell me what color you got and your normal MAC foundation tone?


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 27, 2006)

i'm an nc20 and i got the medium msf. i don't know how it happened but it matches me better than the light one.


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 
_Not that I wish them on you, but any super oily days in the last while?  I'd really like to know, as my nose gets so slick.  Have you ever tried it in combination with blot loose or blot pressed on an oily day?  Then again, I wonder if it's worth it if I have to use blot powder anyway... unless it gives incredible finish and sucks up oil like no tomorrow... I don't want to use so many products for just one problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so I'm hoping the Avant msf's might solve a bit of that!

Also, any NC35-ers try it out yet?  What shade worked?  Thx!_

 
Okay, the MSFs are not that great on an oily day, and I don't think they have any sort of absorbing power (but I'm curious if other people also have had that experience). I will be trying it with blot tomorrow though just to see. I've been using blot film today and that seems to work pretty well. But I agree about having a bunch of products on my face, so I'm not excited about having to wear blot in addition to the MSF.


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 27, 2006)

N9/NW45/NW600 here and Deep Dark looks great on me, but I'll be trying Dark this afternoon after work.


----------



## user6 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm C3 and I got medium! The MA recommended it to me, and I love how it looks!


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_For all of you that have gotten the new Avant Gold natural MSFs can you tell me what color you got and your normal MAC foundation tone?_

 
When I use MAC foundation, I'm NW20...but I mainly use Bare Escentuals 1.0/3.0 mixed.

Today I used my MAC Select SPF 15 for foundation and when I got to the MAC counter, I used a wipe to remove the makeup on the left cheek.  The MA suggested Medium because Light would "wash me out".  I had her apply it to both cheeks so that I could see it on "bare" skin and over the NW20 foundation.

It is VERY sheer and would make a good finishing powder, but it certainly doesn't have the dewy results that the regular "non-matte" MSFs give...


----------



## ette (Jul 27, 2006)

C25 = medium, for me.


----------



## danabanayna (Jul 27, 2006)

NW 25 , medium


----------



## stefunnie (Jul 27, 2006)

nc 35 & the ma recommended med. dark for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it.. it makes my skin flawwwwless


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 27, 2006)

Ut oh......I can wear NW15 or NW20 and I already ordered the "light".......I hope it won't be too light.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jul 27, 2006)

NC25= medium for me.


----------



## Marcita (Jul 27, 2006)

NW15 and I got light


----------



## Noisegirly (Jul 27, 2006)

NW20 - bought the light MSF Natural.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 27, 2006)

C6 sf... medium dark skinfinish.. i LOVE it! :nod:


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Jul 27, 2006)

NW15 and I bought one in Light. I've been using it since last week (it was out early here), and the color is a good match for me.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm a NC42 and I got the Medium Dark.


----------



## ayengel (Jul 27, 2006)

nc35 / medium dark


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Jul 27, 2006)

*Ksstavros....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ksstavros* 
_Ut oh......I can wear NW15 or NW20 and I already ordered the "light".......I hope it won't be too light._

 
Judging from the pics in our profile, we have very similar coloring:  I'm a blue-eyed redhead.  The veins on the underside of my wrist are blue AND green...go figure!

What type of MAC foundation do you use?  I mainly use BE, but I'm leaning back towards MAC foundation again, but I'd like to try a different formulation this time around.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 27, 2006)

NC35, tried medium dark today the counter and it's working pretty well.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 27, 2006)

I can take both NC & NW 20 I am a fair olive and Medium is a perfect match for me.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

*how sheer are the msf's?*

so sorry if this has already been posted... but how sheer or how much coverage do the msf's give? or does most of everyone just wear it as a bronzer/blush? i've never played around with these but WOW i need to 8)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 28, 2006)

If you are talking about the new ones with avant gold, they don't have the shimmer all the other ones have.  The Avant gold msf's would be a good finishing powder.  I love to use the shimmery ones as a highlighter, bronzer, or a blush. 
If you have any breakouts or large pores i wouldn't recommend the shimmery ones because they tend to really magnify them.
I also like the way they smell.. like cherries.


----------



## sharrismx6 (Jul 28, 2006)

C6, NC44/45 and I purchased medium dark.


----------



## Lolita (Jul 28, 2006)

Another NC15 - light here.... medium was orangey on me...


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I also like the way they smell.. like cherries._

 
I thought I was the only one:teehee:


----------



## BadPrincess (Jul 28, 2006)

nc30 in select & nc40 in select tint, I use BE 2.3 & 3.0 mixed . I bought medium & medium dark, medium dark ended up being the better match for me.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm a C-30 and I bought a Medium Dark. It worked well for me.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 28, 2006)

I have NEVER noticed.
Now I'm going toh ave to huff them.

I think my husband may think I'm having an affair with my makeup.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I have NEVER noticed.
Now I'm going toh ave to huff them.

I think my husband may think I'm having an affair with my makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahahha


----------



## obbreb (Jul 28, 2006)

NC30-35 and I got the Medium Dark.


----------



## Janice (Jul 28, 2006)

These are great for those blessed with "good" skin, not so great for those prone to oil. :crap:


----------



## Julie (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm waiting for my order to come. I ordered Light and Medium. I hope they look nice mixed with my BE Foundation.


----------



## metalkitty (Jul 28, 2006)

Nc 44-45, I purchased Dark which works perfectly for me.


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Jul 28, 2006)

NC 15 Light


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 28, 2006)

NC30 and NW25 SFF mixed (I am such a hard match in the summertime!) I got medium for an all over powder and med. dark for contouring. HTH's


----------



## 2_pink (Jul 28, 2006)

Im NW20 in SFF and NW200 in Hyperreal, and Medium matches almost completely. Love this stuff!!!


----------



## macchicaboom (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 
_Also, any NC35-ers try it out yet?  What shade worked?  Thx!_

 
I'm a NC35 and bought the Medium.  The Medium Dark is very dark for me.


----------



## Armyofonetiger (Jul 28, 2006)

NC30. I got Medium.  Medium Dark was just a little too dark for me.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_These are great for those blessed with "good" skin, not so great for those prone to oil. :crap:_

 
Noooooooo!!!!

Well, I tried medium-dark out last night, but it's not a true test since I didn't go through daytime humidity.  My nose did get a bit shiny, but more of a dewy shiny than the wonderful gleam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have right now.  I'm going to try it out again, but visit the counter in the morning... they're going to think I'm crazy I'm sure!


----------



## booters78 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am nc25/30 and i got medium.


----------



## Ralphdog (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ksstavros* 
_Ut oh......I can wear NW15 or NW20 and I already ordered the "light".......I hope it won't be too light._

 

I wouldn't worry too much - I got matched to NW15 last night and the MA used the light on me - I thought it looked fine.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm too impressed by these since they look like my blot powder when I put them on. I'm going to go return both of them after All My Children on time shifting... Those fluorescent lights are killer.


----------



## toby1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the lemming kill
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've been trying to tell myself that Select Tint & Blot works just fine for me AND it took my skin over a year to recover after I tried StudioFix
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_I'm too impressed by these since they look like my blot powder when I put them on. I'm going to go return both of them after All My Children on time shifting... Those fluorescent lights are killer._


----------



## Deelite033 (Jul 28, 2006)

I just realized, after buying the medium msf, that this is the mineral foundation in pressed powder form that Gordon was talking about at the MAC Pro Tour I went to a couple months back... this stuff is awesome I'm definitely getting a backup, or 2!!


----------



## Deelite033 (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macchicaboom* 
_I'm a NC35 and bought the Medium.  The Medium Dark is very dark for me._

 
I'm also a c30/nc35 and I bought the Medium Dark and it was way too dark. Today I bought the Medium and that one works better. I'm going to return the other one and get a backup


----------



## Meliss1026 (Jul 28, 2006)

I really want to try these out, I'm going to my counter after I get off work tomorrow so I can see how well these will work for me. 

Are these definitly going to be LE? Because I was thinking about getting Light and Medium, for contouring and when I go tanning, etc etc. But I really dont want to buy a back-up of each. =/


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 29, 2006)

medium worked great on this nw 20-25 'er! I am in love.
and it went nicely over my sff when applied with a kabuki.(I heart the cat cosmetics one


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 29, 2006)

nw 20/25 and medium.
 i have found that mineral makeup has a far greater range than tradition foundations/powder. I do not know why.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 29, 2006)

NC45 = Dark


----------



## Amikathryn (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't know my normal Mac foundation tone but i am very fair and I ended up getting the MSF in Medium, recommended by the MA.  She said that the light shade was too light for me, and i was suprised at how light it is.  I am not ever a medium in any foundation or powder.


----------



## Onederland (Jul 30, 2006)

i'm an NC43 and i got Medium Dark, and Deep Dark for contour.


----------



## mjalomo (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm also NC 45, the nice lady at the Pro Store matched me with a Medium Dark (I thought I would need Dark) and it rocks!!! She was such a BIG help.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 
_I'm also NC 45, the nice lady at the Pro Store matched me with a Medium Dark (I thought I would need Dark) and it rocks!!! She was such a BIG help._

 
Maybe that's why I thought they were gross and returned them. I'll try medium dark, and possibly buy one for days when I want to hide my pores


----------



## devin (Jul 31, 2006)

nc45 and i have dark...looks perfect. i use deep dark as a bronzer and it looks beautiful!


----------



## asnbrb (Jul 31, 2006)

nc30 for sff and I was recommended a medium and it was a perfect match.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 31, 2006)

C25 and I got Medium. I swatched it side by side with my Studio Fix C25 and it's almost the same shade, but Medium is lightly more pink. 

I tried with Studio Fix NC25 too, but the Studio Fix was orangey compared to MSF Medium!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 31, 2006)

*How long do the Avant Gold Natural MSFs last?*

With regular use?

I'm just thinking this seems like such an 'everyday' kind of product that will be loved to give beautifull skin so it makes it very hard to buy it knowing it's LE.

How long would 1 last with regular use? I might be willing to buy a back up for the first time if it will last a long time.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

honestly, i've seen people say they just got it and the dome is already going, but I have no idea since I don't have one, and wont until tomorrow


----------



## magenta (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm an NW20/N4 and i got medium


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 31, 2006)

i think it'll get used up pretty quickly especially if it's used every day.. i'm actually charting mine to see how quickly it finishes even tho i already bought backups


----------



## misslilith (Jul 31, 2006)

NW 20/ 25 

bought Medium, will buy a darker shade for contouring too


----------



## zombie_candy (Jul 31, 2006)

also, i think somebody said that MAC was testing the market waters for this product and if people really enjoy it, there's a chance it may become permanent. which is why everybody that loves it should write to MAC for feedback.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 31, 2006)

^ that's what the regional trainer told me on saturday too!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't wait for this stuff!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 31, 2006)

Omg really? We should all send great feedback then!

Hmm..well i might get just the one then if there's a chance of it coming back..


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 1, 2006)

I bought all 5 and I am thinking about taking them back . I don't even know how to use them. How would you use them? What's the purpose of them? I thought they were going to be kind of like regular MSG, but  I was sadly mistaken.

I bought all five for my prof. kit.


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 2, 2006)

*NC35 's* who got Medium/Dark - are you using it to contour or to as powder/foundation? I'm NC35 and debating whether to get Medium or Medium/Dark. I want it to match my skin. TIA!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolkatz* 
_*NC35 's* who got Medium/Dark - are you using it to contour or to as powder/foundation? I'm NC35 and debating whether to get Medium or Medium/Dark. I want it to match my skin. TIA!_

 
I range from NC30 to NC35 and I bought Medium Dark. I use it as a foundation since I don't like heavy coverage. It matches my skin tone perfectly


----------



## lola336 (Aug 3, 2006)

im nc35 and he recommended medium dark


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 3, 2006)

NC35. The MA (not in my normal store) recommended Medium Dark, and I was about to buy it when her boss was like "wait, are you using this as bronzer?" and I told him that I meant it as a powder/foundation, and he gave me a Medium instead.

It matches well, although I've been meaning to stop by the counter to try the Medium Dark one...


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 4, 2006)

I am a N4/NC25... I am thinking medium for me, based on what everyone else in my range is rocking.  I can't wait to get it this weekend!


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been using mine as a foundation for summer with shooting star to bronze.  It looks amazing, doesn't sweat off in the 100+ degree weather, and compliments my tan very well.  I apply the Avant Gold with a kabuki (very little really buffed in) and the Shooting star with the regular powder brush (very little, lightly dusted).


----------



## cloverette (Aug 4, 2006)

i'm C3 in winter & NC35 in summer. i got the medium & medium dark- the medium for when i'm paler (=winter), the medium dark for when i'm a bit tanned. but, when i'm paler i'll also use the medium dark for contouring


----------



## Raerae (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeh i think the MSF foundations are supposed to be buffed directly into your skin, rather than as a powdercoat over liquid foundation.  Kinda like the BE's foundations, only in a compact rather than loose powder.

Like what was mentioned above, they prolly make great summer foundations if your planning on being outside where your face can get sweaty.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Aug 6, 2006)

nc 30 - 35 here and i love the medium dark


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 7, 2006)

nc40 studio tech, i bought both medium and medium dark msf's.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm a NC 15 (select sheer powder) / NC 20 (Select Tint) and I got "Light"


----------



## addicted_2color (Aug 7, 2006)

oh shoot! i think that darn MA gave me the wrong color! I'm nc40 and right now during the summer c4 and she gave me dark!  eek! i think I may have to return it.  I will try it out tonight.


----------



## dovelysong (Nov 2, 2006)

*Natural MSFs*

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,

I know I've been M.I.A. for a while, but I have been really, really busy lately.  Anyway, I just wanted to say that for those of you who were in love with the "natural" MSFs that came out this summer, I have been told that they have been made permanent and will come back out in the spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  One of my trainers in Basic shared this info with me, so I thought I would pass it on.

Forgive me if it has already been discussed.  I didn't have time to do a proper search to find out.  Mods, feel free to delete or merge as necessary.


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you! :notworthy:


----------



## roxybc (Nov 3, 2006)

Ooooh, I LOVE these!!!  I bought 3 of them in the Medium shade!!!


YAY!  I don't have to worry about ever running out!!  I've been using mine every single day since I bought mine, and it's still got the dome on it, I wonder how long they will last me.


----------



## zombie_candy (Nov 3, 2006)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY !!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x 10000000000

I admit I didn't buy any of them this summer (cuz money was soooo short) but I did try them!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 3, 2006)

SWEET!  it really was a silly idea for MAC to make a foundation/powder LE.


----------



## capytan (Nov 3, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but I'm not really sure of what the purpose of the natural MSFs are.. if they're just like your natural skin tone, you'd think that they would be a foundation, but they don't have coverage, and they don't have colour/shimmer, so what are they good for?


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 

 
_Pardon my ignorance, but I'm not really sure of what the purpose of the natural MSFs are.. if they're just like your natural skin tone, you'd think that they would be a foundation, but they don't have coverage, and they don't have colour/shimmer, so what are they good for?_

 
Well now I use it for foundation. I just put concealer on spots and buff the MSF over it. It gives a flawless matte look without looking "makeupy", lol. It basically gives you a clean look without looking too done up, especially if like me, you live in a humid and hot climate.


----------



## roxybc (Nov 3, 2006)

It's a "magic" powder!!!  Seriously, it makes your skin look air brushed and FLAWLESS!!!


----------



## capytan (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_It's a "magic" powder!!!  Seriously, it makes your skin look air brushed and FLAWLESS!!!_

 





 A 'magic powder' you say? Hmm.. I'm interested now!


----------



## dreamqueen (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_It's a "magic" powder!!!  Seriously, it makes your skin look air brushed and FLAWLESS!!!_

 


I agree one million percent!


----------



## lsperry (Nov 3, 2006)

I bought 3 of the dark MSFs. I use it quite often as a foundation and as a finishing powder. They're really great for both.....I'm glad they're making them perm...


----------



## litlaur (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Well now I use it for foundation. I just put concealer on spots and buff the MSF over it. It gives a flawless matte look without looking "makeupy", lol. It basically gives you a clean look without looking too done up, especially if like me, you live in a humid and hot climate._

 
Exactly! It also works wonderfully if you want a matte finish with tinted moisturizer.


----------



## blue_underneath (Nov 4, 2006)

This is great news!  I love my natural MSF but have only been using it for special occasions and not for day wear - now I don't have to worry :cartwheel:


----------



## KJam (Nov 4, 2006)

I use mine daily, and love it. I bought 4 in light and 1 in medium (for contouring) when they came out, and although I am not through with even one, I have been dreading the day when I run out. This is great news!


----------



## allan_willb (Nov 4, 2006)

yaaay!My friend is gonna die!


----------



## Sanne (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought I heard people saying that producing them was too expensive to make them permanent, but you don't hear me complaining


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 5, 2006)

Yay! I bought 3 (2 for backup obv.), and I'm down to one!! I use em every day. 

Are they still going to be the same price??


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_I thought I heard people saying that producing them was too expensive to make them permanent, but you don't hear me complaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I guess they're not, if we're willing to pay.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm so excited about this... I only have about 30% of mine left (have used it daily since it came out), and have been dreading the day it's gone. Now there's hope!


----------



## roxybc (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IcePrincess2250* 

 
_Yay! I bought 3 (2 for backup obv.), and I'm down to one!! I use em every day._

 

Wow, I bought 3 also, and I'm still on my first one!  It looks like there is at least half of it left too!  I use mine everyday as well.  I wonder why there is such a difference in the rate we used up our product.  I've been using a regular powder brush with mine, up until a week ago when I started using the #182 Kabuki brush.  I think I use more of the powder by using the Kabuki brush.  I'm honestly not that thrilled with the #182 either.


----------



## Katura (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm excited for this! I didnt get to pick any of these up this summer but since I've heard sooo many good things, I can't wait! I go through my BE tooo quickly (the loose powder get everywhere....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I cannot wait for Spring!


----------



## dovelysong (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IcePrincess2250* 

 
_Yay! I bought 3 (2 for backup obv.), and I'm down to one!! I use em every day. 

Are they still going to be the same price??_

 
Price wasn't brought up, so I will assume, for now, that they will be the same price until I hear otherwise.  I know they will give us more details at Update in January, so when I find out more, I will post more.  Or I'm sure one of the other lovely Artists on the forum will post if they hear first.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 6, 2006)

I wasn't impressed.  I returned mine TWICE.  It broke me out like crazy and the shades didn't match.  Dark was ashy and Deep Dark was too orange.


----------



## semarie (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so glad the natural msf's are going to be permanent!! I am in love with this powder!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 

 
_Pardon my ignorance, but I'm not really sure of what the purpose of the natural MSFs are.. if they're just like your natural skin tone, you'd think that they would be a foundation, but they don't have coverage, and they don't have colour/shimmer, so what are they good for?_

 
Their really good for daily use to be used on their own im very pale so redness shows up very easily on my face and contrary to what you said they give very good coverage one of these days ill take before and after pic's, it looks very natural and it not going to damage and clog my skin like wearing a full face of makeup everyday will plus im much to lazy for that anyways haha


----------



## gummybug (Nov 15, 2006)

YES!  

I love mine and was so concerned because it's showing definite usage.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2006)

I missed these when they came out. I tried my friends and I fell in love. I've been trying to find this in medium dark to no avail.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Nov 19, 2006)

woohooo, this is great news for me. i have 2 of these and wasn't able to get backup before they ran out of the medium dark. so i'm already looking where i could get backup before my 1st one runs out. i've already forgone my blot powder and use these instead, on top of my studiotech and i just love love love how it looks and feels on my skin. i really hope this news is true. i can't wait for spring, yay!!


----------



## Nolee (Nov 19, 2006)

OMG u'r the best thanq!!!!!!!!!
i tried them but didnt get the chance to get me one, i just got the porcelain pink and when i came back to get me some they were sold out, 
thanks again for sharing hun


----------



## Sanne (Nov 19, 2006)

omg I tried to use this as a foundation for the first time, and it is soo gorgeous!!! I used the bourjois kabiki brush and the guerlain bronzer brush to buff it in. I had to do this right after I first cleaned my face, then toner and after that serum and moisturizer, without waiting for the moisturizer to be fully absorbed. my skin looks friggin flawless, this stuff rocks!!!


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Nov 19, 2006)

yay! i just got my Medium Dark MSF, and i know i'll definitely need backups for it


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 12, 2006)

omg i love these MSF's. i bought mine in medium dark and that's a bit too dark...so i really need medium! i hated myself because i didn't bought other shades but now i can buy medium because skin is much paler in winter/spring


----------



## bebs (Dec 12, 2006)

thats wonderful, I've been using mine all the time and I'd say its about 50% left, and have 3 more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just hope mac knows that alot of us arent going to be picking up that many this time around when they first come out, and not pull them or something because of that.


----------



## Ella_ (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh god I hope they do release them. I passed on them because they were LE and I knew that I would fall in love with the application etc and be devestated when I ran out....

*crosses fingers and prays like mad*


----------



## divaster (Dec 13, 2006)

I love these. I have been wearing mine a lot lately and I've received a few compliments on my skin. I'm so glad they are making it perm!


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks!  I missed these the first time they were out and I was heartbroken.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 26, 2006)

does anyone know the date of comin' out?


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 

 
_does anyone know the date of comin' out?_

 
Around the 1st of February.


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2006)

I am seeing that the Dark and Deep Dark are still available online.  I checked in my local MAC store and of course they were sold out.  I'm a NC45 or C7 so I don't know if the Dark would be too dark or not.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tai* 

 
_I am seeing that the Dark and Deep Dark are still available online.  I checked in my local MAC store and of course they were sold out.  I'm a NC45 or C7 so I don't know if the Dark would be too dark or not._

 
i think dark is very good for nc45. i would say that medium dark is nice for nc35 and dark for you


----------



## Tai (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks, luxurious!


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 22, 2007)

*Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

I apologize if this has already been asked, but I searched and didn't find what I was looking for.  I just purchased Medium Dark, and planned on using it to either use over my UD MMU or alone.  What's the best way (technique, brush, etc.) to apply them?  I appreciate it!


----------



## lobsteriffic (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

I apply MSF Natural (light) with the 182 brush over top my SFF...works great for me!

It would probably work great on its own too...I just have pesky acne scars to cover up so not enough coverage for me that way.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

I use the MSF natural in Light too- and all I do is buff it in with my 182 brush after a tiny bit of primer- and that's it.
I'm actually using it on top of SFF today- and while the coverage is MUCH better this way, it seems to be a bit heavy for me. Using the MSF by itself works fine for when I don't need much coverage... and it makes you look glowy without being shiny! Just give it a little while on your skin- it seems to wear better with time


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

I'll have to give it a go with my 182 then over the UD MMU and also alone.  Thanks so much you two


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

Yeah, definitely use the 182 Kabuki buffer brush to apply the MSF Natural.  Apply the product in a circular motion, as if you were buffing or waxing your car, lol.  You can use it over foundation or concealor if you have imperfections to cover, but since it's getting to be that time of year again when MU literally melts off your face, I'd try using the MSF Natural on its own first.  If you are not satisfied with the coverage, then I'd say try using minimal foundation/concealor under it for more coverage.  

Enjoy your new MSF Natural...I have it, too and I love it!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

Yeah....it's already getting "warm" in TX. but, I've been using my MSF alone with blot powder.....I thought it slid off with this humidity, but when I got home tonight, I was still glowing. Love this stuff....


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

Well, it's still pretty cold here in NY, and since I lived in the South for years, it's not as "hot" here even in the Summer as I'm used to.  I totally appreciate everyone's responses, and I'll definitely give it a go tomorrow


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

I apply it with my 182, I think the most common brushes used with Natural MSFs are the 182 and 187


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

I love using my 187 brush, it picks a great amount of product and using the circular motions with only th white part of the brush touching your face (it should feel soft at this point) gives you a very soft and natural look. The 182 is also great, i find it delivers more coverage then the 187.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

I buff it own with my 182 and My skin looks flawless. If you don't feel like putting on eyeshadow and you look tired, I put a light dusting on my lids to my brow and I look wide awake.

I'm starting to break out and I think It's because of it. I love it a lot tho.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

*Crosses Fingers*Knocks On Wood*.....I haven't broken out, yet....really, really praying I don't. I'm loving this MSF better than my regular Mineral Makeup.


----------



## erica_1020 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_*Crosses Fingers*Knocks On Wood*.....I haven't broken out, yet....really, really praying I don't. I'm loving this MSF better than my regular Mineral Makeup._

 
I agree I hope I don't break out!  I have been using a week trying different ways to apply like: with a damp songe damp from Fix+, Brush on with a Kabuki and then spray Fix+ and then use the 187 with a little more MSF to blend.  I don't care for it it totally dry so I have been using Fix+ with it


----------



## nausea (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

wah ? :-o i dont understand somethin..
u mean that the natural msf powders are used as a foundation for cover? like those bare minerals powders and stuff?
i dont think msf's are ment to provide cover
they are powders, for finish and make up setting, arnt they?


----------



## eco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

I bought light when these first came out and went through it pretty fast!  I used a kabuki brush and buffed it on, and it gave excellent coverage..... especially for evening out skintone.  I loved this on bad skin days alone, because it let my skin breathe and also took care of redness.

a mac ma used this on me for a makeover recently and she told me that as a "setting" powder, it should be lightly tapped on with a powder brush.  She used the 184 (i think).  I used the 187 frequently and it worked great to set makeup.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nausea* 

 
_wah ? :-o i dont understand somethin..
u mean that the natural msf powders are used as a foundation for cover? like those bare minerals powders and stuff?
i dont think msf's are ment to provide cover
they are powders, for finish and make up setting, arnt they?_

 
From MACs site, the Natural MSF description:
_A luxurious domed face powder with minerals, slowly baked to provide a dimensional yet natural-matte finish. Provides perfect low coverage. Use to set and fix foundation or as a touch-up throughout the day._


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Best way to apply Natural MSFs*

I have dark, and I use it to contour my cheekbones.. using the 187


----------



## rosquared (Apr 3, 2007)

*blot powder vs. msf natural*

i use mmu but i want a touch up powder for the daytime.  my skin is oily so i'm thinking the blot powder would be a good idea, but i love the way the msf makes my skin look airbrushed (tested @ store), which should i tote around w/ me for touch ups?  should i use both?


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: blot powder vs. msf natural*

I would suggest blot powder


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: blot powder vs. msf natural*

I would suggest blot powder, also. You could get both. MSF looks beautiful on, but does nothing for oiliness.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: blot powder vs. msf natural*

I'd usually say blot powder, but I like how natural the msf looks.  If your precedence is oiliness, blot because it absorbs.  If it's to touch up, msf looks better, IMHO.  I may say something different when summer hits, but so far I'm sticking with my msf and working out my oil issues some other way cuz I like how my natural skin comes thru with the msf.  If the oil gets pretty bad, I'm using blot tissues and sweeping over some msf!

Sorry so long, hth!


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: blot powder vs. msf natural*

blot powder definately, if what you want to do is curb oiliness.

natural skinfinish is a great product, but doesn't help with oiliness at all. if anything, when i use it, my skin seems to show oiliness more, espcially as the day wears on. the ethereal, airbrushed "glow" starts out great, but i need to touch it up every once in awhile, because the powder has avery faint sheen to it, to begin with. i particularly love the loose blot powder, applied with either the 150 or a kabuki brush, and alittle bit of fix+.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: blot powder vs. msf natural*

blot powder.. because of all the above reasons. And because msfs shatter more easily than blot powders


----------



## rosquared (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: blot powder vs. msf natural*

thx ladies!  it looks like i'm getting both.  lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2007)

*Natural MSF*

I have the Natural MSF in Deep Dark and I am really considering returning it.  I got it as a lighter alternative to pressed powder for the summer, and I think I like it better than any of the mineral foundation powders I have tried.  It is just so light, and it takes a heavy hand to get any coverage.  I was just interested in seeing what other people thought about the product. 

P.S - (Plus for some reason I am afraid the triangle of death is going to appear and I don't want to get hooked on something MAC is going to snatch away)


----------



## eulchen (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Natural MSF*

i get quite good coverage out of my msf natural light, it minimizes my red patches i have on the cheeks and i have to put two layers on maximum to get it all evened out. 

why should there be a triangle of death next to it? i though it was selling ok and was made permanent?


----------



## MiCHiE (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Natural MSF*

I use MSF DD everyday and I love it. I tried it after seeing it at the CCO and immediately went back for a back-up. It gives a flawless application when buffed (I use MAC's 182). Oh, and  was also a Mineral Makeup user.


----------



## yummy411 (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Natural MSF*

i use the natural msf in medium dark .... it's my favorite go to foundation for easy and quick application. i love the way it feels and looks and was by far the easiest thing sold to me at the mac counter. i used the kabuki brush also to apply.  i don't have a lot to even out or cover, but just the look of it after being applied, is soft, fresh, natural and an all around winner for me! i love it!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Natural MSF*

I too bought it for the summer, It is very light so it doesn't give me much coverage at all (I'm used to Studio Fix powder) but I love the feel of it. I have Med-Dark and I also purchased Deep Dark to use for contouring.
I don't think you should worry about MAC taking it away because last month they told me it's apart of their permanent range!


----------



## scarletmaeve (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Natural MSF*

I love this stuff too. I have it in medium and I think this is the one item I will hit pan on as the dome is already flat. But it doesnt help that my friends oogle over it too and want to try it.
I was told it was perminant too. It better Be!


----------



## BlahWah (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Natural MSF*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_P.S - (Plus for some reason I am afraid the triangle of death is going to appear and I don't want to get hooked on something MAC is going to snatch away)_

 
We shouldn't have anything to worry about since they brought it back after Avante Gold.  It was popular enough to make perm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that happens to the Slimshines too!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Natural MSF*

I have Natural MSF in Light & Medium. my skin gotten too tanned for the light so i got medium.

if i were you, if DD too dark for you, get the next shade down. im not sure wether there's a shade darker than DD? Good news is that they're perm! yayness!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Natural MSF*

What I don't understand is how the Natural MSF are permenant but the shimmery ones aren't.  I thought the reason the shimmer ones were always l/e was because it takes a while to make them, but if they are made by the same process how is it that you can produce a lot of one but not the other?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Natural MSF*

the Natural ones would be used alot more and also it's considered a powder foundation whilst the shimmery ones are more like highlighters that's special edition. 

if something's in high demand such as Natural MSFs, MAC is more willing to go through the expensive process of producing Natural MSFs and even though shimmery ones are popular, there's not such a high demand in which is why they're limited.

that's how i see it.


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Natural MSF*

I love mine.  I use it over strobe cream.  I think buffing it in really affects the finish.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Natural MSF*

this is my MUST have. I don't even need to use foundation, I just buff it in really well with a kabuki brush and it gives full coverage. Oooh I lied, I do use concealer on some acne scars.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 3, 2007)

*Skinfinish natural application?*

I have a Mineral Skinfinish Natural in Light and read about people using them as a medium/light coverage foundation.

How should you apply them to do this?
Like, more than just applying it like you are only setting your foundation. 
Sponge? Brush (which one)? Wet? Dry?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Skinfinish natural application?*

I have used it on a few people (that exact shade) with the 187 brush. I dip the brush in, picking up a minimal amount of the product, and apply it lightly over an entire moisturized face in circular motions. That gives a subtle and natural but notable difference to the person. Finish with a light blush and you'll look great, but more natural and light. =)


----------



## veilchen (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Skinfinish natural application?*

I love using the natural MSF as a sheer foundation (also in light). I use the 182 with it and especially like the fact that it's good for one sheer coat but also buildable in areas where one might want more coverage. I use it dry and buff it in, never tried it wet so I don't know how that would work or look.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Skinfinish natural application?*

I use it as my foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Light for NW/NC15!

Just use the 182 to buff it in all over and you're set! If it's coming out too powdery, try a light spritz of fix+ over the top. Not too much though! I tend to leave it alone since it reaally wears nicely with time. I don't even get oily with it! In fact, it seems like the oilier i SHOULD seem... the more natural it keeps me


----------



## Emily_3383 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Skinfinish natural application?*

I swirl my kabuki on it and apply.  I really like the coverage.


----------



## Dianora (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Skinfinish natural application?*

I also apply it in a circular motion with a brush after moisturizing and dotting on concealer where I need it. It's my favorite foundation yet, since I hate, hate, hate thick or heavy coverage, but need just a little something to even things out and stop shine.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Skinfinish natural application?*

i just apply it with 182 brush, i dont use any other coverups


----------



## lvgz (Jun 14, 2007)

*natural skin finish (mineral)*

i know that the mas are supposed to throw away any returns.. used or unused....
but, i bought a natural skin finish today in med dark and when i opened it up just now.. it didnt look new to me. ive never bought a natural msf before so im not sure how it should look.. should it have like a circular swirl? or hetchmarks? i actually compared to to my glissade, and the med dark has less than it (a lower dome)... and my glissade has been used more than just several times. is it just me? or should the natural skin finish have hetchmarks


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: natural skin finish (mineral)*

Go back to the counter and ask for it to be compared to a brand new one just to make sure.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: natural skin finish (mineral)*

Because they have a different texture than the frosty versions,  I find the foundation skinfinishes look the way you describe them and I have gone through three of them.  They look more flat and don't have the hetchmarks the frosty ones do.  Hth.


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: natural skin finish (mineral)*

They aren't quite as domed, nor do they have hetchmarks. But if you think someone has used it, return it for sure!


----------



## lvgz (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: natural skin finish (mineral)*

thanks guys! i just wanted to make sure since ive nevered used a natural one before!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: natural skin finish (mineral)*

Just don't drop it!! The silly dome makes it ULTRA breakable. =( I broke my mother's while I was stealing it to set my makeup... lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Skinfinish natural application?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_I have a Mineral Skinfinish Natural in Light and read about people using them as a medium/light coverage foundation.

How should you apply them to do this?
Like, more than just applying it like you are only setting your foundation. 
Sponge? Brush (which one)? Wet? Dry?_

 
i use the182 brush.  you can also use the 109.  these give more of a medium coverage.  try those brushes and see how you like the coverage.  you can't use the msf natural wet like you can the regular msf.  it will ruin it.  the natural can only be used dry.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Skinfinish natural application?*

I've used the 182, 187/188 and the 129 to apply, mainly depending on how I feel tbh. =P  I do find the 187 to give the sheerest coverage, however, and the 129 gives the closest to the 182 without spending as much time buffing into my face, which gives a great finish.  Never tried it wet tho, but now that it's been mentioned, I might do so!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jul 12, 2007)

i love this product and have been using it since it got first released last summer, by the time i finished mine it became permenant, so now i'm using my 2nd (technically 3rd b/c i dropped my first one and it turned into dust)

i use 182 and 187 with it and apply to my moistured face, sometimes i also use primer underneath (Smashbox Photo Finish), and it evens out my skin and gives a certain glow (and doesn't look powdery at all). i don't use any other foundation/powder, undereye concealer and MSF natural is enough for me.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2007)

I think I'll have to pick up one. I love the consistency of the shimmery MSF and this seems pretty awesome.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

I love this stuff, it gives me a nice finish without appearing like regular powder.


----------



## xxyrbestbetxx (Aug 7, 2007)

I think this is perfect for people who get darker in the summer time but don't want to dish out the cash to buy new darker foundation when in a couple of months they have to go back to their lighter foundation. This is also perfect for people who can't find their perfect match. you can layer and layer this until your desired color.

personally, i think this is the most amazing bronzer, ever. no matter how much you load on, you will never look cakey. with mac bronzers, the more you load on, the more orangey you look. this is also a great contouring color because it has more brown undertones. mac bronzers (in my opinion) should be dusted all over the face instead of using it to contour your face.

I always dust this on for some color in the summer and winter over my SFF. This also takes away shine like blot powders but still gives me that dewy look!


----------



## powderpaint (Aug 9, 2007)

Im an NC35 and I got the Med. Dark...it was a little too dark for me so I use it for contouring instead. Works really well.


----------



## lexijojohnson (Sep 21, 2007)

do lots of people break out from these, too?? like me!


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sorry if this has been posted previously in the thread, but what is the price of these babies?


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I'm sorry if this has been posted previously in the thread, but what is the price of these babies?_

 
They're $24.50


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Nov 9, 2007)

I use Light and its good for finish without disturbing the attributes of foundation but otherwise I don't find it really adds anything.  I can't see using it as foundation as some here have stated.


----------



## steph0891 (Nov 9, 2007)

anyone know if these are getting discontinued? wondering if the rumors are true....thanks!


----------



## lvgz (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *steph0891* 

 
_anyone know if these are getting discontinued? wondering if the rumors are true....thanks!_

 
i think it's been confirmed that the medium is going to be discontinued, but i'm pretty sure the other ones are staying. i'm still at a loss for why they'd discont. one, and such a popular one at that.


----------



## steph0891 (Nov 12, 2007)

omg so they are. =( aw i love mac...but that's not right....


----------



## Holly-Golightly (Nov 14, 2007)

I just got Naked You in a swap and I feel its a tad too *sparkly*..How should I wear this? Or is this not the best MSF to own for your 1st one?

Thanks!!


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Sep 13, 2008)

SFF NC41 and use medium deep - makes everything look perfect


----------



## makeupobsessed (Jan 9, 2009)

*msf natural question*

Hi

I just wanted to ask about msfs,they dont seem to be as popular in ireland & i love them i have global glow & petticoat.
Anyway i love them but was wondering about the msf natural the ones that come in light,medium dark etc?What do you think of them?are they worth getting for my kit?

Thanks
Hugs n Loves xxx


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 10, 2009)

Merged with existing thread on this topic.  Please remember to do a search first.


----------



## slowdear (Dec 9, 2009)

I used natural MSF a while ago and it was medium plus. I noticed they changed the name or discontinued that one. Which one would work best for me? Medium?


----------



## bunee (Dec 10, 2009)

why are they discontinuing medium ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have medium & medium dark . im a NC30 and the MA at mac chose medium dark for me . :| its way too dark for me so i use it as a bronzer or to contour . i bought medium from mac livejournal community and its sooo much lighter than medium dark !! i think i'll be using it when my winter shade comes back .


----------

